# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Ведическая одежда - источник

## Lena Lila

Харе Кришна Прабху,

Не могли бы вы пожалуйста подсказать источники где бы рассказывалось подробно о ведической одежде, значении сари, дхоти и тд.. почему именно так завязывается и прочее..
Заранее очень благодарна!

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Враджендра Кумар прабху вам уже ответил на этот вопрос.

----------

